# Steven Spielberg schämt sich für "Indiana Jones 4"



## Coolhand (16 Sep. 2011)

Steven Spielberg schämt sich für "Indiana Jones 4"

Zum Jubiläum feierten Harrison Ford und Steven Spielberg mit Fans einen Indiana Jones-Abend - mit überraschenden Geständnissen.

Vor 30 Jahren kam mit "Jäger des verlorenen Schatzes" der erste "Indiana Jones" ins Kino. Das Jubiläum wurde in Los Angeles mit einer Sondervorführung gefeiert, an der Regisseur Steven Spielberg und sein Star Harrison Ford teilnahmen und die Fans mit Anekdoten bei Laune hielten.

Eigentlich, so erzählte Steven Spielberg, hatte er "Magnum"-Darsteller Tom Selleck" für die "Indy"-Rolle vorgesehen. Aber nachdem ihn Ford in "Das Imperium schlägt zurück" begeisterte, machte er lieber diesen zum "Jäger des verlorenen Schatzes".

Harrison Ford konterte, dass er von Steven Spielberg seitdem immer nur "Indy"-Jobs gekriegt hätte. Schallendes Gelächter vom Meisterregisseur: Wisst Ihr, wem ich "Jurassic Park" angeboten habe? Dem da." Er deutete auf Ford. "Für die Alan Grant-Rolle. "Jurassic Park". Ganz genau." Den Dino-Experten spielte dann Sam Neill.

Steven Spielberg und Harrison Ford wollen "Indiana Jones 5"

Spielberg erzählte weiter, dass er lange überlegt hatte, ob er "Jäger des verlorenen Schatzes" überhaupt drehen sollte, und es dann wegen der Gage tat: "Ich brauchte einen Job. Davor hatte ich nur "1941 - Wo, bitte, geht's nach Hollywood?" gemacht und außer meinem Freund George Lucas wollte mich niemand anheuern. Ich brauchte Butter aufs Brot, wisst Ihr."

Als die Rede auf "Indiana Jones und das Königreich des Kristallschädels" kam, gestand Steven Spielberg, dass er sich für den Film schämt. Einen Schrei aus dem Publikum kommentierte er selbstironisch: "Das ist wohl der einzige, den wir mit dem vierten nicht verstimmt haben." Beide, Spielberg und Ford, sagten aber auch, dass sie an einem fünften "Indiana Jones" großes Interesse hätten. "Wir reden darüber, das stimmt", sagte Steven Spielberg, "und hoffen, dass es eines Tages klappt." Sicherheitshalber fügte Harrison Ford hinzu: "Vielleicht einen fünften. Aber ich fliege auf keinen Fall zum Mars!"


----------



## Spezi30 (16 Sep. 2011)

Immerhin Spielberg hat erkannt, was für ein liebloser CGI-Scheiß der vierte Indiana Jones geworden ist...,)


----------



## Padderson (18 Sep. 2011)

Ich denke, sie sollten es bleiben lassen. Den Charme der ersten 3 Teile werden sie nicht mehr erreichen. Allerdings als gute Abendunterhaltung war auch der 4. Teil noch ok.


----------



## Punisher (19 Sep. 2011)

Die Kohle hat er aber ohne Scham eingesackt


----------



## Basiscamp (6 Okt. 2011)

Da schämt er sich zurecht. Eine Schande wenn man an die ersten drei Teile denkt die mittlerweile Kultcharakter haben


----------

